# man builds off grid log cabin...



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

I found this to be a nice way to fill in an hour. No power tools just a steady work ethic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=64&v=7rgGEkI510Q


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a client once in Ohio who'd built a sort of log cabin. Not long logs, but short logs stacked with concrete packed between. He shoved some flattened chunks of irregularly shaped well, planks which were not flat, somewhat like driftwood, into the concrete and produced the most dangerous and unworkable staircase in the history of staircases. And no handrail either!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Well I can't say I was planning on spending an hour watching this but hey, sometimes you just can't stop watching.... Interesting video and personal concepts. I finally saw the outhouse about half way through. I was beginning to wonder how rustic this was going to be.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

My arthritis started acting up about 5 minutes in


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

sreilly said:


> Well I can't say I was planning on spending an hour watching this but hey, sometimes you just can't stop watching.... Interesting video and personal concepts. I finally saw the outhouse about half way through. I was beginning to wonder how rustic this was going to be.


I wasn't planning to watch the whole thing either but just kind of got sucked in. I found the way that he roofed the place pretty interesting and I saw that he had a fro and wondered why he didn't split some shakes. I guess that the trees in the area just weren't suitable for shakes. I noticed the outhouse as well.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I enjoyed this very much. I had seen the one on PBS and now this one. They are inspiring and also a good form for learning how to do things. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Really, cutting down trees with a bow saw? A one-man crosscut would have worked quicker, and easier. From the looks of it, that is about 8 times smaller than one my grandfather and I believe 3 helpers, put up, minus finishing the roof, in one day. 

Hey, he planned ahead. Had a concrete slab poured before hand, and only had crooked logs. Put up framing, went up quickly, and easily. Cut the crooked logs into 4 foot length, with a crosscut saw, put them between the frames, and spiked them into place. Amazing how fast it went together. Cutouts for doors, and windows, no problem. Put the doors and windows in, then the roof next day. We slept in a previous cabin they had made a few years prior, from pallets, precut, and assembled in a day, we slept in that on that night, and the next day the walls and roof were tarpapered. He precut the pallets at home, no one has been able to figure out how he managed that, then it was assembled like a puzzle 300 miles north of where we lived. 

Both also had homemade bunk beds, from tree trunks. And yes, there was an outhouse. Believe me, I will take a composting toilet over an outhouse any day.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

So for all you cabin building dudes, what the heck was that concrete coated box he put between the floor joists in the back corner with the floor door for? At first I thought it might be for food storage but really have no idea. I did a remote radar site HVAC install years ago where no water was available and they installed an incinerator toilet. Now that was a new thing to me and the idea just seemed very odd. But they do work and beat the idea of an old fashioned outhouse. And yes, there were many smart alec remarks made when someone was asked if they were finished cooking.....


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

sreilly said:


> I did a remote radar site HVAC install years ago where no water was available and they installed an incinerator toilet. Now that was a new thing to me and the idea just seemed very odd. But they do work and beat the idea of an old fashioned outhouse.


I knew that years ago some high scale RVs had such, but didn't know they were still using the. Do a search on "incinerating RV toilet" , and see that they still use them. And as a veteran user of outhouses, until I was in the 7th grade, almost anything beats an outhouse.


----------



## lmgoodhair (Sep 24, 2019)

mimac said:


> I found this to be a nice way to fill in an hour. No power tools just a steady work ethic.
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched it. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Glad I didn't pay attention to the warning that it was an hour long...but it got so interesting that I had to finish it...

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

And??


----------



## Geswen (Feb 1, 2021)

That was a well-made video to spend your time watching. I love log cabins. Always wanted to do one myself but never got enough time for it really! I don't even have time to fix things in the house with all the extra hours I have to work at the moment as part of the cuts related to COVID-19 that my company has decided to impose. On top of that I need to fix my roof and I would love to do it alone, but I guess I will have to leave it to the expert hands of CWC Roofing & Exteriors | Roofing Contractors as this time my hands are full. They have made my father's roof in Florida, so I trust them as I've seen the stellar work they put in.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Geswen


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Geswen said:


> That was a well-made video to spend your time watching. I love log cabins. Always wanted to do one myself but never got enough time for it really! I don't even have time to fix things in the house with all the extra hours I have to work at the moment as part of the cuts related to COVID-19 that my company has decided to impose. On top of that I need to fix my roof and I would love to do it alone, but I guess I will have to leave it to the expert hands of CWC Roofing & Exteriors | Roofing Contractors as this time my hands are full. They have made my father's roof in Florida, so I trust them as I've seen the stellar work they put in.


Welcome to the Forum. Good place to hang out.


----------

